# Product cured my IBS Symptons



## paulgraf (May 14, 2002)

I suffered for many years with painful IBS. The Doctors I saw could not cure my disease, and I saw a lot of them. About 4 years ago I tried a product called Colodyne, now called Colon Formula. After taking it for 2 weeks, my IBS symptoms subsided, and within a month, I was normal and had no more symptoms. I highly recommend this product. I take faithfully everyday and I have enjoyed good colon health. If anyone would like to learn more about Colon Formula, email me at paulgraf###aol.com, or leave a reply on this board.


----------



## paulgraf (May 14, 2002)

I have added below a complete description of Colon Formula and it's formulation for those who would like to learn more about this wonderful product.Routinely cleansing your system promotes overall wellness by helping to maintain a healthy colon. Colon Formula is a unique proprietary blend of different high-quality soluble and insoluble fibers, along with valuable herbal concentrates, and a synergistic blend of beneficial microflora (probiotics). Together, they help maintain healthy colon ecology and intestinal acid-alkaline balance. Colon Formula helps to keep the transit time of digested food through your colon at a healthy rate and promotes routine elimination. A diet rich in fruits, vegetables, and other whole foods, combined with this wonderful supplement, provides a convenient way to support natural cleansing and colon health, as well as supporting already healthy cholesterol levels, all of which are key to supporting overall vitality and wellness. Colon Formula can be added to your Daily BioBasicsï¿½ for a more advanced routine cleansing or used periodically for more intensive cleansing.Maintains Healthy Intestinal EcologyAccording to the American Dietetic Association, most Americans currently consume only 12-17 grams of fiber daily; the recommended daily intake is between 20 and 35 grams. Indigenous Africans, studied by the late Dr. Dennis Burkitt, the world-renowned British physician who brought dietary fiber to the attention of the Western world, routinely consumed 75-100 grams of fiber in their daily diets. Dr. Burkitt reported that these people experienced more rapid intestinal transit times than people eating ï¿½Westernï¿½ diets (4-6 hrs. vs. 60-90 hrs.), and had healthier bowels, hearts, digestive systems, and routine elimination of waste.The role of dietary fiber in certain aspects of colon health remains controversial, with conflicting studies and arguments about which types of fiber may or may not be health supporting. Clearly important is the role of soluble fiber in maintaining already healthy cholesterol levels and promoting cardiovascular health, which has been well established, and even accepted by the United States Food and Drug Administration.Maintenance of Healthy Blood PressureOne of the primary fiber sources in Colon Formula is the seed and seed husk of Psyllium (Plantago Ovata, Plantago Ispaghula).These seeds have long been used as a dietary supplement to promote routine bowel function. They also have a long history in traditional health practices of both China and India in the maintenance of alreaady healthy blood pressure, as well as healthy bladder and colon function.Psyllium seeds contain 10-30% mucilaginous components. When the husk is mixed with water it swells to form a gelatinous mass. This mass keeps the stool well hydrated and therefore soft. The resulting bulk stimulates a reflex contraction of the walls of the bowel, thereby speeding intestinal transit of the stool and increasing the ease of emptying. Due to its high soluble fiber content, psyllium, similar to the other fibers contained in Colon Formula such as guar gum, maltodextrin-soluble fiber, flaxseed, and alginate, slows the absorption of dietary sugars. This absorption helps to maintain and promote already healthy blood sugar and insulin levels.Promotes Probiotic ActivityAnother primarily soluble fiber source in Colon Formula is known as ï¿½resistant maltodextrinï¿½ or maltodextrin-soluble fiber. This unique form of fiber was developed in Japan by using natural enzymes to transform the linkages between glucose molecules in conventional maltodextrin to a form that is not digested in the upper digestive tract. Maltodextrin is a form of starch (long chains of glucose molecules chemically bonded to each other) derived either from potato, tapioca, or corn. Enzyme treatment transforms the maltodextrin into a form of fiber that is not digested in the upper portion of the human digestive tract. It therefore makes no contribution to calories, blood sugar, or insulin response. This fiber then becomes a primary food source to the symbiotic (beneficial) bacteria in the large intestine, such as Bifidobacteria and Lactobacillus species, which have the enzymes necessary to partially digest the glucose chains, and ferment the sugar molecules into short-chain fatty acids.For this reason, maltodextrin-soluble fiber is sometimes referred to as a ï¿½prebioticï¿½, since it feeds the beneficial colon bacteria (often called ï¿½probioticsï¿½).Clinical studies have shown that introducing resistant maltodextrin to the diet increases the number of beneficial bacteria in the colon.This stimulates increased production of beneficial short-chain fatty acids, which are used as primary fuel by the cells lining the colon, increased absorption of calcium and magnesium, and improved elimination of waste. Because maltodextrin-soluble fiber can dramatically increase the growth and activity of the symbiotic microflora, increased intestinal gas may be noted for a few days, until a new intestinal ecology has stabilized. Maltodextrin-soluble fiber is not well digested by intestinal microflora, and therefore is not nearly so gas-forming as other prebiotic fibers that are easily digested by miicroflora, such as fructooligosaccharides (FOS), also known as fructans and inulin.Fiber Binds Harsh Environmental CompoundsFlax is one of the oldest known cultivated plants, dating back to 5000 B.C. Ancient East Indian scriptures state that in order to reach the highest state of contentment and joy, a person must eat flax daily. Mahatma Gandhi once observed: ï¿½Wherever flaxseed becomes a regular food item among people, there will be better health.ï¿½ Charlemagne, an eighth century emperor, considered flax so important for the health of his subjects that he passed laws requiring its consumption. Flax has been used since antiquity to maintain the health of livestock and domestic animals.Flaxseed contains generous quantities of both soluble and insoluble fiber; its soluble fiber is predominantly mucilaginous. Flaxseed fiber is one of the richest sources of lignans, a type of phytoestrogen (also known as isoflavone), providing 75-800 times more plant lignans than most plant sources. Flaxseed lignans are converted to the mammalian lignans enterodiol and enterolactone by beneficial bacteria in the colon.Recently, scientists at the National Cancer Institute singled out flaxseed as one of six foods that deserved special study.Guar gum is another of the beneficial fibers of Colon Formula. It is obtained from an annual summer legume grown in Pakistan and India. It is often used as forage for cattle and as a vegetable for human consumption. Historically, guar gum has been used to maintain already healthy blood sugar levels and control appetite. It is widely used in the food industry as a thickener and binder of free water in sauces, salad dressings, and several other applications.The last variety of fiber included in Colon Formula is extracted from Pacific Brown Kelp, otherwise known as marine alginate. Like guar gum, alginate hydrates in the intestine to form a gel, which tightly binds harsh environmental compounds and prevents their absorption (or re-absorption if they have already been cleared by the liver and eliminated into the intestine through the bile). Thus, it contributes to the overall cleansing effect of Colon Formula, as well as maintaining a soft, hydrated stool.Supports Healthy Immune FunctionAlong with the fiber food source for the beneficial colon bacteria, Colon Formula supplies a proprietary blend of four of these probiotic bacterial species: Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Bulgaricus, Lactobacillus Bifidus, and Lactobacillus Salivarius. There is accumulating evidence that the symbiotic beneficial bacterial colony of the colon serves multiple important health-promoting functions, including the support of healthy immune functions. This beneficial bacterial colony of the colon actually makes up the second largest organ in the body (after the liver), with a weight of several pounds, and needs replenishing after serious health challenges.Promotes a Healthy Acid/Alkaline BalancePrebiotics and probiotics are important in recolonizing the intestine, during and after certain health challenges, and in maintaining a healthy immune system. Probiotics also promote healthy digestion. Enzymes such as lactase, the enzyme needed to digest milk, are secreted by probiotic bacteria and aid in certain aspects of digestion. Acidophilus and bifidobacteria produce B vitamins as well, including niacin, folic acid, vitamin B-12, and vitamin B-6, as well as vitamin K. They produce organic compounds such as lactic acid, hydrogen peroxide, and acetic acid that help maintain and promote a healthy acid/alkaline balance in the colon. In addition, they produce substances called bacteriocins, which are used by the immune system to maintain good health. These beneficial bacteria appear to play a key role in the maintenance of a healthy balance of microflora in the body.Binds WasteA powdered clay known as bentonite, derived from deposits of weathered volcanic ash is another important cleansing factor in this powerful food supplement.Recognized by native peoples around the world for centuries, bentonite effectively supports intestinal cleansing.The original name of this volcanic clay was montmorillonite named for Montmorillon, France; where this unique mineral complex was first identified. The name bentonite refers to a deposit first identified in the U.S. in cretaceous rocks in Fort Benton, Wyoming. When bentonite combines with water (hydrates), it swells. This swelling stretches it open like a highly porous sponge, capable of drawing in and binding various types of wastes.The Canadian Journal of Microbiology (Vol. 31, pp.50-53, 1985) contains an article about many beneficial properties of bentonite. The clay is eventually eliminated from the body with the waste bound to its multiple surfaces and is also a source of over 70 trace and ultra-trace minerals.Black walnut leaf powder is also included in Colon Formula, to assist in maintaining healthy bowel ecology.Enzyme FunctionTo complete the recipe, beetroot powder, which contains the red pigment ï¿½betaninï¿½, a potent flavonoid anthocyan, and is traditionally honored for general stimulating and resistance-enhancing effects, is included. Colon Formula contains the exclusive PhytoZymeï¿½ Base, a proprietary blend of over 30 specially selected fruit, vegetable, and herbal concentrates, and the proprietary Cytovexï¿½ base, which contains stabilized bromelain enzyme from pineapple, papayotin enzyme from papaya, plus lysozyme enzymes from egg white.Suggestions for use: Together with a diet rich in fruits, vegetables, and other whole foods, this wonderful supplement provides a convenient way to support natural cleansing and colon health, as well as supporting already healthy cholesterol levels, all of which are key to supporting overall vitality and wellness. It is also important to consume plenty of water (3 to 4 pints per day) along with Colon formula.Combine one heaping teaspoon of Colon Formula in shaker cup with 12 oz. or more of your favorite juice or other liquid daily. Shake vigorously and drink immediately (unless you want to eat it with a spoon!) and follow with at least 8 ounces pure water.It is often preferable to start with a level teaspoon, less if you want to allow your system to gradually adjust to the increased fiber, prebiotics and probiotics; however more can be taken if desired. Many people mix Colon Formula with their orange or grapefruit juice in the morning, which also has the advantage of slowing the absorption of sugars from the fruit juice, thus lessening the insulin response to it.Caution: Do not use this or any other bulk-forming product, if you have had recent intestinal surgery or any history of intestinal obstruction, without the supervision of a licensed health care professional.Notice: This product should be taken with at least a full glass of liquid. Taking this product without enough liquid may cause difficulty in swallowing or in some cases choking. Do not take this product if you have difficulty in swallowing.References:1. Jodra Y, Mijangos F. Ion exchange selectivities of calcium alginate gels for heavy metals. Water Sci Technol 2001;43(2):237-442. Aminina NM, Podkorytova AV, Korzun VN. [Article in Russian][Effect of alginic acid and its salts on the dynamic of 85Sr and 137Cs accumulation in rats]. Radiats Biol Radioecol 1994 Jul-Oct;34(4-5):703-123. xxii Ivannikov AT, Altukhova GA, Parfenova IM, Popov BA. [Article in Russian] [The effect of algisorb on the level of the accumulation of zirconium, ruthenium, iodine and cesium radioactive isotopes in the body of rats]. Radiats Biol Radioecol 1996 May-Jun;36(3):427-334. xxii Ivannikov AT, Altukhova GA, Parfenova IM, Popov BA. [Article in Russian] [The effect of algisorb on the level of the accumulation of zirconium, ruthenium, iodine and cesium radioactive isotopes in the body of rats]. Radiats Biol Radioecol 1996 May-Jun;36(3):427-335. Marlett JA, Kajs TM, Fischer MH. An unfermented gel component of psyllium seed husk promotes laxation as a lubricant in humans. Am J Clin Nutr 2000 Sep;72(30:784-9.6. Cunnane, S.C. and Thompson, L.U. Flaxseed in Human Nutrition. AOCS Press, Champaign, Illinois, 1995, ISBN. 0935315-60-87. Eastwood MA. The physiological effect of dietary fiber: an update. Annu Rev Nutr 1992;12:19ï¿½35.8. Bingham S, Day NE, Luben R, et al. Plant polysaccharides, meat and colorectal cancer. European Conference on Nutrition and Cancer, Lyon, France, June 21ï¿½24, 2001. [Abstract # 0.21].9. Ibrahim IK, Shareef AM, et.al. Ameliorative effects of sodium bentonite on phagocytosis and Newcastle disease antibody formation in broiler chickens during aflatoxicosis. ResVet Sci 2000 Oct;69(2):119-2210. Sidney Baker M.D. Deoxification and Healing. Keats Publishing, 1997 pp 151-159DIRECTIONS: One heaping teaspoon (approximately 11.8 grams) shaken vigorously in about twelve ounces of your favorite juice. Drink Immediately. Enjoy once or twice a day as a fiber and bulk supplement. Helps maintain healthy bowel microflora.◊NOTICE: This product should be taken with at least a full glass of liquid. Taking this product without enough liquid may cause choking. Do not take this product if you have difficulty in swallowing.KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.Each serving contains a stabilized Probiotic Blend providing over one hundred eighteen million (118,000,000) beneficial micro-flora including Lactobacillus acidophilus DDS-1ï¿½, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Lactobacillus bulgaricus, and Lactobacillus salivarius.Formulated in the exclusive PhytoZymeï¿½ base of plant enzymes for bioavailability and over 30 synergistic fruit, vegetable and herbal concentrates for "extra" phytonutrient cofactors.Contains no artificial preservatives, sugar, starch, caffeine, salt, wheat, gluten, yeast, corn, milk, shellfish, soya derivatives, artificial sweetening, flavoring or coloring agents.Not Tested on Animals. Contains no animal products other than Lysozyme which is isolated from eggs.Supplement Facts Serving Size One Heaping Teaspoon Servings Per Container 60 Amount Per Serving % Daily Value Calories 36 Total Carbohydrate 11.8 g 4%* Dietary Fiber 8 g 32%* Soluble Fiber 5 g Insoluble Fiber 3 g Blond Psyllium Seed 5.0 g ** Blond Psyllium Seed Husk 2.5 g ** Maltodextrin Soluble Fiber 3.5 g ** Flax Seed (De-Oiled) 177 mg ** Guar Gum Seed Endosperm 177 mg ** Black Walnut Leaf 118 mg ** Bentonite 118 mg ** Marine Alginate (Laminaria digitata) Whole Plant Isolate 94 mg ** Beet (Beta vulgaris rubra L.) Root 59 mg ** ProBioTxï¿½ Stabilized Probiotic Blend 11.8 mg ** *Percent Daily Values are based on 2,000 calorie diet. **Daily Value not established. INGREDIENTS: Blond Psyllium Seed, Maltodextrin Soluble Fiber, Blond Psyllium Seed Husk, Flax Seed (De-Oiled), Guar Gum Seed Endosperm, Bentonite, Black Walnut Leaf, Marine Alginate Whole Plant, Beet (Beta vulgaris rubra L.) Root, ProBioTxï¿½ Stabilized Probiotic Blend (Lactobacillus acidophilus DDS-1ï¿½, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Lactobacillus bulgaricus, and Lactobacillus salivarius), Cytovexï¿½ proprietary blend (Lysozyme, Bromelain and Papain enzymes), PhytoZymeï¿½ proprietary blend (Bromelain, Papain, Aloe Vera, Alfalfa, Parsley, and vegetable and fruit concentrates from Carrots, Broccoli, Spinach, Cauliflower, Asparagus, Celery, Beet, Chili Pepper, Green Bean, Pea, Sweet Potato, Cucumber, Pumpkin, Snow Pea, Tomato, Zucchini, Lima Beans, Mushroom, Banana, Cantaloupe, Cranberry, Guava, Lemon, Mango, Orange, Papaya, Peach, Pineapple and Grapefruit).Item# Description Price Qty. 6109 Colon Formula US$ 26.00 Paul Graffagnino http://www.lifeplus.com/default.asp?W=pcg


----------

